# Recommendations For Building First Amp



## Presto1202 (Dec 8, 2010)

After I learn a little more about amp building, I'm thinking about building an amp. Nothing fancy, like a practice amp or something. I was thinking about starting with the amp that Dave Hunter shows you how to build in The Guitar Amp Handbook. 

Anyone have any other recommendations?


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Depending on your level of Electronic knowledge, there is a pretty interesting site you would want to look at:

AX84.com - The Cooperative Tube Guitar Amp Project

The Discussion forum is very informative (don't hesitate to search the archive... a gold mine!). They are active projects where all the documentation (BoM, schematics and even chassis drill plan) is supplied. Doberman's online store sell kits from the site if you do want to look after individual parts. From the same online store, you can buy books which show you how to build them from scratch. The great thing about this, it is that the author of these books (Merlin) is an active participant to the site forum. Additionally you can go to his site, which already have all thing you must know.

http://http://www.freewebs.com/valvewizard/index.html

I built the HO amp, and even it is a 8 to 10W amp, it really kicks lofu . And I matched it with a wonderful Voltage Cab (1x12, WGS reaper HP). I got since many offers to buy my amp... but I love it and will keep it. 

I found it relatively easy to build and debugged, however I'm an EE (who plays guitar still  ) ... to give you the sense of how people are on the forum, here is the thread where these guys help me to get the final adjustment:
AX84.com - The Cooperative Tube Guitar Amp Project

You can see from the second post, the amp guts. I know others have used my configuration since I post it. And here is the final product (with the cab).

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/AX84%20HO/P1110023.jpg

It is certainly rewarding to build your own amp, and furthermore mod it to your taste (I mod mine to use either EL84 or 6L6 power tube with variable Bias)... I use the amp mainly for recording and also to reamp plain guitar track from Cubase tracks (I always record miking the cab AND direct. Always good to get a different voicing)

It is all about fun!!! One advise: Read a lot before moving on!!!! It will save you a lot of time.

Cheers,
AlterEgo


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Trinity Tramp... Welcome to Trinity Amps

AJC


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Trinity Tramp... Welcome to Trinity Amps
> 
> AJC


+1. Great little amp. So great my cousin played mine with his '69 Tele for 10 minutes & offered to buy it. Gonna have to build another one at some point.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

If you are trying to learn to build an amp, learn the math, learn the workings, and gain an understanding of what makes them tick, then I think your best two sites are:


Google

eBay - Deals on new and used electronics, clothing, collectables and more on eBay

If you go back in time before people got "fancy" with amps, in the 1940's and 1950's you will find a lot of "from the book" amps. These are all simple designs, simple builds, with values and abilities either in or out of range of the tubes used. 3 tubes, 20 small parts and a speaker you have an amp. Be creative for a chassis (use a bread pan, they work fine) and be creative for a cab (makeup suitcase is all you need, with a hole cut for the speaker) and you are on your way . One fellow here on GC was really creative and used a strip of phenolic (pcb material) with I think #6 screws for turrets/eyelets that I really respect a lot.


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

There are also other good DIY sites beside the ones mentioned above:

 More LINKs

Cheers,

AlterEgo


----------

